# Know any female ENTJ fictional characters... that AREN'T villains?



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

It seems like every ENTJ in fiction is a villain, and they're usually male. I think the idea of a female ENTJ protagonist (or at least a good supporting character) is kickass, but I can't think of any! Anyone know of any?

Thanks!


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah! I want to know, too! You're awesome!


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

herinb said:


> Yeah! I want to know, too! You're awesome!


I'm actually _surprised_ I can't think of any...


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

EDIT: Female lol.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

If into anime, I would say Asuka from Neon Genesis Evangelion is an ENTJ.
While she's _very_ screwed up, I would say she is not a villain.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

justintroverted said:


> If into anime, I would say Asuka from Neon Genesis Evangelion is an ENTJ.
> While she's _very_ screwed up, I would say she is not a villain.


Nope, she's ESFP, and about the question if I recall well Cornelia from Code Geass is an ENTJ, but she's from the enemy side.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

What about... I forget her name, but House's boss, and, if I'm not mistaken, love interest, on House. She strikes me as ENTJ.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I think Lessa from Dragonflight, the scifi novel, by Anne McCaffrey is a female ENTJ.


----------



## Ram (Aug 27, 2012)

how about Kathryn Janeway, captain in star trek voyager?
She strikes me as a ENTJ and a strong leader.


but you know: femininity and leadership dont fit well together in the mainstream opinion. so strong women will tend to get at villain-mark.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Kitty Pryde (Shadowcat) from X-Men?


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually don't know any, though I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

I can think of an E_S_TJ female protagonist, though. 

Anyone read Vampire Cheerleaders?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

For what it's worth, ENFJs are often depicted as guys too so it's not so much with Fe or Te being so, but likely just because strong characters in general are more likely to be dudes than dudettes.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Blue Flare said:


> Nope, she's ESFP, and about the question if I recall well Cornelia from Code Geass is an ENTJ, but she's from the enemy side.


If you are so certain Asuka is ESFP, present evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

justintroverted said:


> If you are so certain Asuka is ESFP, present evidence to support your claim.


If you see how she interacts with Shinji, it's clear that she doesn't take him seriously, and as he's an INFP you see there an asymmetrical relationship between them, which is known as supervision (this is from socionics). If Asuka were an ENTJ, she would be just baffled as she would be Shinji's semidual. 

Apart of that, I think that you may confuse her with an ENTJ because you see SeTe, but she's not a Te dom as you see that her expression isn't cold and mechanical, which you would notice in a Fi inferior type, while her forceful attitude is thanks to the fact that she's a Se dom.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, ENTJ women and girls will remain a rarity (or invisible) in mainstream mass media and popular culture for the foreseeable future due to the various unfair gender stereotypes


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lara Croft strikes me as ENTJ.

I don't know about the Angelina Jolie Tomb Raider, which is basically a silly hollywood action clone but lol boobs and england, doesn't count to me.


She's rich and multi talented; she drills gymnastics (not an easy endeavor) in her giant gym in her giant house for health, shoots guns for a laugh, has proper classical instruments laying around her house and she has the perseverance and intelligence to plan crazy flights across the world on her own to go dig up jade dragons and whatnot, which is pretty awesome and pretty nerdy if you think about it. 
Not many women would be into the whole shooting wolves in order to find ancient relics all by yourself malarky, I can imagine an ENTJ doing that though lol.

She actually looks like a couple of ENTJ women that I can think of and the voice actors in the early computer games even sounds a lot like them which is funny.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Hermione Grainger? She seems intuitive certainly, definitely a thinker, and she seems like an E and also a J to me.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

**read titles*
*
*Know any ENTJ female..*

YESSSS!!!!111!! roud:

*that arent villans*
NOOOOOOUPPPP!!!:bored:


Seriously havent heard of any ENTJ that isnt portrait as villain even girls


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

River Song from Dr. Who seems like an ENTJ. In fact, most Dr.Who characters are NT's now that I think about it with the exception of maybe two or three.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tohsaka Rin (Fate Stay Night)


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Princess Jasmine (Aladdin)


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr. Cristina Yang (Grey's Anatomy)


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Irene Adler (Sherlock)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Imperator Furiosa from the film _Mad Max _(2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road: Imperator Furiosa (ENTJ): - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

would Remilia Scarlet (Touhou) count?


----------

